# [SOLVED] Error with NetworManager.

## caaarlos

Hi,

I always used networkmanager but today one strange error happened. I was configuring my router when networkmanager stopped to list my wife and my ethernet conexion. But I continue connected to the internet without ethernet cable. I'm connect to my wirelles network, but I don't know why, because network manager does not list any network interface. What is my problem?

Thanks.Last edited by caaarlos on Mon Jun 17, 2013 8:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## imaginasys

 *caaarlos wrote:*   

>  I was configuring my router when networkmanager stopped to list my wife and my ethernet conexion. 

 

Can you give us a clue of what you did change on your router ?

It seems you dont have anymore the wired interface and are using the wireless instead.

Please would you show output of "# ifconfig -a " ?

Regards,

               BT   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## caaarlos

I reseted my router and change its password and chagen ESSID and wireless password. 

I unplugged my wired conexion.. now I'm on wifi.

ifconfig:

```
eth0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 54:42:49:31:10:34  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 16436

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Loopback Local)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480

        sit  txqueuelen 0  (IPv6 sobre IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 10.0.0.105  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 10.0.0.255

        inet6 fe80::7add:8ff:fee2:c5da  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 78:dd:08:e2:c5:da  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 16934  bytes 7947201 (7.5 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 522  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 12572  bytes 3600009 (3.4 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

iwlist scan works and show all wireless avaliable...

iwconfig wlan0:

```

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"Safina CAVE"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.442 GHz  Access Point: 00:1A:3F:4D:8E:FA   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=70/70  Signal level=-37 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:1  Invalid misc:296   Missed beacon:0

```

Thanks.

----------

## caaarlos

When I turn on my notebook, appers one massage that Network manager is inactive. And when I try to restart NetworkManager the same error happens.

# /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart

 * WARNING: you are stopping a boot service

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                     [ ok ]

 * Stopping NetworkManager ...                                            [ ok ]

 * Starting NetworkManager ...                                            [ ok ]

Connecting...............    1s

 * Marking NetworkManager as inactive. It will automatically be marked

 * as started after a network connection has been established.

 * WARNING: NetworkManager has started, but is inactive

 * WARNING: netmount is scheduled to started when NetworkManager has started

Using /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart, my network conexion stops, than I have to restart dhcp, but no internet conexion was showed on nm-applet.

The last thing that I have installed, was VirtualBox, following this tutorial http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/VirtualBox. When another thing is that I launched wpa_gui, but no internet interface (wlan0 and eth0)  was showed.

----------

## caaarlos

I intalled wicd, and its show me all wirelles network avaliable. But NetworkManager still not showing. What can it be?

----------

## caaarlos

I fixed my problem...

first I tried 

```
# NetworkManager --config=/root/test.txt 
```

So I realized that nm-applet started to show me all wirelles network avaliable. But when I clicked to connect one plug erro appers. 

then I tried 

```
# echo " " > /etc/conf.d/net 
```

And restart my pc, its works and I can connect to wirelles internet using nm-applet.

----------

